# Nash wants raise in a 2-yr extension



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah, not going to happen. If it does, it's stupid. I don't even like the fact that they want to extend him.

link



> The Suns' upcoming personnel decisions don't just affect the franchise's future. They will affect Steve Nash's future with the franchise.
> 
> Nash and his agent, Bill Duffy, have let the Suns know that they will wait to see how the Suns roster is altered before getting serious about negotiating a two-year contract extension. If and when that time comes, Duffy said Nash would ask for a raise from the current deal, which is slated to expire after paying him $13.125 million for the 2009-10 season.
> 
> ...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This group is dead, it's time to let him walk.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

He wants more than 13 mil per year, damn Nash, I thought you would have settled down a bit at this stage in your career? Well if he wants and gets more money, then they should realise that it reduces their cap by that much, tying a large sum to a talented offensive PG would will get burned on defense.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Well, you can pretty much say that for every starting position on the Suns getting paid more than 10mil a season. Fact is that we got Nash at a bargain for the past two years, he hates management and wants to stick it to them. I say great! Give him the 15mil a year he wants, we're not winning a championship in the next two seasons with or without Nash, so at least give him his money.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Well, perhaps a full year of run n gun under Gentry and the return of Amare could make some noise - but only if we are able to defeat the top 8 Western teams consistently (unlike this season).

Otherwise you also have a point - if nothing significant is going to get done, then Nash getting a bigger check will not be detrimental. As long as the cap allows for signing promising young players for the future, which it should.


----------



## kstatesuns (Mar 28, 2008)

I really don't mind the idea of an extension...but at what price? A raise is a little ridiculous. 

As for the group being dead...I think it is certainly dead from a title winning standpoint, but like bircan said - if you give Gentry a full year of run-gun with a healthy Amare they could make some noise. Hell I think if they don't tear it apart they will win 53-56 games next year.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I do think if we go full throttle next yr, bring everyone back, make a couple tweaks, we're a playoff team. I've said this before, but should've been one this yr if we ran from the beginning. We lost games we had no business losing when Porter was coach. Then the Amare injury happened at the wrong time as things started to turn. 

And yeah, we won't win a title with or without Nash in the next 3 yrs if we signed him. But keeping him beyond next yr will just impede rebuilding IMO. Holding on too long could just keep us in mediocrity and I've said it before, I'd rather be a team picking high lottery than one stuck in that 8-16 range. 

And I guess you can say I'm loyal to the team, not players. A org needs to know when to move on and not make decisions just to save face. He's also not a superstar or a player you do that for. And if he wants to "stick it to management" by asking for more, let him walk or trade his *** and see his defensive deficiencies kill another team.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Well it doesn't harm Nash to ask for a raise...If you want to play D'antoni's style then you have to have someone who can distribute the ball.Truth is you really need two good point guards and a good secondary ballhandler so that the defense can't take everything away by forcing the ball out of Nash's hands.

Of course you'd have to be stupid to give Nash a raise...Probably be silly to give him what he's getting now since the cap shall be stagnant or lower in the near future


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

I like the ball in Hill's hands. But we still need one more player with very good ball handling like you said Diable, since Diaw is gone and wasn't going to hit his stride again with Amare in the lineup. Again, the team needs to actually find a strong vet back-up guard rather than miss out. 

Again I will suggest Anthony Johnson but I'm not sure if that's exactly what the team needs or if Johnson is willing to. But IMO someone comparable to Johnson, who knows where the ball needs to be and who will play solid 15 mins per game. We'll see how Dragic goes in his 2nd year, and whether the team shows confidence in him.

This season is more critical to Amare and his place in the Suns future. And the team is relying more on Amare now that Shaq, Nash, Hill are getting more worn down. Amare absolutely NEEDS to become a beast. Amare needs to get high quality shots and at least improve his rebounding by 2-3 rebs a game and avoid giving up position in the paint. I doubt his defense will improve, but that's what is setting us back. Though you could argue that case against Nash...


----------

